# Plantation Shutters



## BadCad (Nov 5, 2011)

Does anyone have good desigh plans for building plantation shutters?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

BadCad said:


> Does anyone have good desigh plans for building plantation shutters?


Hi.
Here is a set of instructions that will help build the jigs needed. A link to a bit set for making shutters from Woodline. Also a link to Norm Abrams dvd on building plantation shutters. Lots of info.

http://www.woodline.com/instructions/Plantation Shutters.pdf

Woodline USA - Plantation Shutter Set

New Yankee Workshop - New Yankee Workshop Collection - Plantation Shutters


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------

